# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  новая защита?

## Багира5151

Вчера вышло обновление программ Бухсофт. И теперь не работают ключи, полученные ранее тут на форуме. До обновления всё работало нормально. Бухсофт поставил новую защиту? Подскажите, как её обойти? Пожалуйста...............:confused:

----------


## koleban

На самом деле легко ... все, кто ранее получил ключ может скачать новый по адресу:
http://buhsoft.ucoz.ru/*ИНН*.welcome.010
где *ИНН* - это ваш ИНН, на который вы получили прошлый ключ.

Новые ключи не раздаются. Покупайте ОФИЦИАЛЬНУЮ версию !!!!

----------


## Багира5151

набрала адрес:    http://buhsoft.ucoz.ru/мой № ИНН.welcome.010  а выдаёт вот что((  Невозможно найти ресурс

Возможно, он был удален, переименован, или временно недоступен.

Как теперь найти?

----------


## QtM2G468X5

*Багира5151*, у меня все нормалек - скачивается файл. Проверьте правильность указания ИНН и отсутствие пробелов.

----------


## Багира5151

*koleban*, 
*QtM2G468X5*, спасибо большое, разобралась. Заходила через оперу и там не хватало плагина какого-то (правда первый раз так не написали в опере). Закачала Мозилу и все получилось!

----------

